
New startup uses referring urls from google searches (click first result) - pg
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=massive+purple+beverage&btnG=Search
======
budu3
Am I missing something? I'm confused.

~~~
pg
If you click on the first link in the Google search results, which leads you
to D Cowan's blog, and wait for the page to load fully, you'll see a box from
a co called lijit at the top of the page that uses the search terms from the
referring url.

~~~
aquateen
I don't know much about online advertising, but I would've thought this
technique would be more common.

What would be neat is if it came back with ads for say, kool-aid.

...fund me?

~~~
joshwa
you jest, but one of my alternate yc app ideas was to create ad-serving tech
that actually used variable contextual data (e.g. from a web app) to serve
relevant ads, unlike adsense, which requires that google indexes your page.

see: <http://www.startupping.com/forums/showthread.php?p=866#post866>

and

<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=4994>

~~~
ralph
I'm surprised adsense doesn't offer this. It must be quite common for a web
app. to be showing a page to many different users, but for it to know
particular information about each user. It really needs to be able to pass
that onto adsense.

~~~
joshwa
I think the reason for this is so people don't pass the keyword "mesothelioma"
with every page, so the clicks are most valuable... from Google's perspective,
it's to keep people from "cheating" and serving non-relevant (but more
profitable) ads to their visitors.

------
pg
Yipes, it gets worse. Go here afterward, and it's still telling you about that
search:

<http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2007/06/03/shut_up_about_t.html>

~~~
nickb
This widget is even worse than Snap crap.

